# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Loss of Mass

## Meloncap78

Pre pandemic I weighed in around 193. I came off my blast after 3 months of 750mg test and went back to 150mg per week. I dropped my cals from 3800 to 3200. I stayed on a PPL routine. My issue is that I am currently at 179 And have gained a little size in my waist (a lot softer) not sure what has happened in the last 3 months but it has me worried. I have posted a pre pandemic and current photo. Need some input as to if I lost a lot of lean mass etc. current bf estimate would be appreciated as well. I want to try and bulk back up but if I have lost lean mass and put more fat on I feel as if I now would need to cut to and even lower weight than before on any previous cut just to get back to where I was.

----------


## Gallowmere

No way to tell until a couple of weeks back into full tilt training. I dropped ten lbs. and looked like shit with no changes other than having to go to body weight shit to replace my normal barbell training.
Within a couple of weeks of being back under the iron, the weight came back and redistributed to where it had previously been.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Which photo is which?
I would have to guess the tattoed one is the newer one correct?

You are never going to look the same after being off a cycle for a while.

----------


## Meloncap78

One on the right is newer. Used different hand to hold cam for that pic.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Where'd your tattoos go?

And you are missing half a necklace in the one on the left?

It is best to not edit videos when trying to do comparisons.
Way too easy to over edit one compared to the other and not get an accurate picture.

----------


## Booz

> One on the right is newer. Used different hand to hold cam for that pic.


You got three hands then mate?

----------


## XnavyHMCS

> You got three hands then mate?


Booz brother....

Imagine the unique abilities to masturbate with 3 hands / arms....

----------


## XnavyHMCS

> Where'd your tattoos go?
> 
> And you are missing half a necklace in the one on the left?
> 
> It is best to not edit videos when trying to do comparisons.
> Way to easy to over edit one compared to the other and not get an accurate picture.


He lost more than just a few pounds / kilos....

He lost his tats...

Now THAT, gentlemen, is a pandemic crisis....

----------


## Ashop

> He lost more than just a few pounds / kilos....
> 
> He lost his tats...
> 
> Now THAT, gentlemen, is a pandemic crisis....


NOW, I'm confused!

----------


## Chicagotarsier

That Covid hits HARD. Haha.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Where'd your tattoos go?
> 
> And you are missing half a necklace in the one on the left?
> 
> It is best to not edit videos when trying to do comparisons.
> Way too easy to over edit one compared to the other and not get an accurate picture.


Maybe he used a tatoomypic app on the prepandemic.
For sure he looks stronger and leaner to the left. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## Madcox

Talk about symmetry! Dude has exactly the same vein pattern on each arm and some moles are identical on each side. Definitely photoshopped. Looks like he duplicated half his body and flipped it.

----------


## Meloncap78

Hahahahahaha! Oh man. I needed this. These pics were put together using the bodywhat bodyfat site. It takes one half of your body and mirrors it for some reason. Priceless replies though thanks guys!

----------


## Meloncap78

On a more serious note though. I am in a position now where I have lost about 10 pounds since the pandemic started but I am overall softer. My problem is I want to get right back to that weight and be just as lean as I was. Im thinking when you trade mass for fat though it doesnt work that way. Do I need to cut again to an even lighter weight then bulk back up to pre pandemic weight. In other words by losing lean mass and gaining fat but still being 10 pounds lighter than I was did I set myself back a good year or so. The first pic is pre pandemic at 193 I believe. The second 2 in color are from today at 182. I cant really tell if there is a bodyfat difference or if I lost a lot of lean mass etc. need a little guidance going forward. Maybe even a decent program to follow to get back as quickly as possible.

----------

